
How has the Covid-19 outbreak affected the packaging industry? - Santoshprophecy
https://medium.com/@user8.prophecymarketinsights/how-has-the-covid-19-outbreak-affected-the-packaging-industry-e2425a5af645
======
Santoshprophecy
Like in many other industries, the COVID-19 crisis has made major disruption
in the packaging sector. The global packaging sector is a relatively mature
and vast market.

